# what should i do? i embarrassed myself in class.



## Japplecy (Feb 9, 2012)

i forgot to put my phone on silent mode today and it rang during lesson. everyone in my class heard it and the boy behind me was cracking up cos the ringtone was very funny to him. i was so embarrassed. when the teacher said ''you're supposed to turn off your phone during lessons'', i didn't know what to say. so i just shook my head and had a confused expression on cos i was surprised that my phone rang. i heard someone in the front row say ''emo girl'' and i got even more embarrassed  my teacher didn't confiscate my phone in the end. she probably pitied me cos she knew that i was friendless, quiet and shy. 

i was also late for school today. the teacher told me to stay back after school but i didn't see anyone in the place where the teacher told me to meet him at. so i just left. 

today was the most unlucky day ever...i will probably be scolded by the teacher and made fun of by my classmates tomorrow. it sucks having no friends.


----------



## Japplecy (Feb 9, 2012)

sorry for bad english. its not my first language.


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry, I doubt any of your classmates will even remember it happened. I'm pretty sure almost everyone has had their phone go off in class at some point, and although it is kind of embarassing at the time, it's hardly the sort of thing that will stick in people's minds for very long.

As for your teacher, just explain that you waited for a while and when he didn't show up, you assumed he forgot. He can't really fault you for that. 

It does sound like you had a bad day, but just remember, SA makes us amplify all of our small mistakes. Just put it behind you, because I promise everyone else has.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Nothing that happened to you has not happened to anyone else, everyone experiences little trivial incidents. No one will remember, because no one cares, they have other things to do like more classes, sports, friends, TV, jobs, etc. Even if you wet your pants, that would be forgotten in days.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Japplecy said:


> sorry for bad english. its not my first language.


I actually wouldn't have guessed if not for this post. You write more clearly than some native speakers I've seen.

Anyway, I'm sure you can remember times when other people's phones have gone off, and you didn't think anything of it - these things happen, and you had your own stuff to deal with. Just remember that those other people likely felt the same way about this.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Propaganda said:


> Nothing that happened to you has not happened to anyone else, everyone experiences little trivial incidents. No one will remember, because no one cares, they have other things to do like more classes, sports, friends, TV, jobs, etc. Even if you wet your pants, that would be forgotten in days.


This is exactly right. We've all been there, and everyone is (or should be) embarrassed, but it isn't a big deal, and nobody will remember you for it.


----------

